# Farpro Saiun - actually done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, after a bit of time away to work on some other stuff, I managed to get back to the Farpro Saiun that I was getting closer to finishing. 

I can say that while the Saiun is a very attractive plane, the Farpro kit needs a bit of work to get it to do the real airframe justice. Still, with a bit of work and some patience, I think I got this old chestnut actually looking pretty darn good. 

I love to see what I can manage to do with an older kit. I like to see if I can make an old kit look like a new kit, or at least not look quite so out of place on a show table!

Check out the fruit of my labour, and let me know what you think! Thanks!

* https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/planes/farpro-172-nakajima-c6n1-saiun-myrt/*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like a pretty good effort to me. Well done!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! You've proved you actually can make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great. For some unknown reason I have always liked this wretched kit too...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who likes it.

I know what you mean about liking wretched kits. I have a bunch of Farpros, and the Helldiver looks awful; and I am being drawn to building it! 

Must be a masochistic streak in us, I guess!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The trouble with the Helldiver and Avenger is they are not even 1/72. Well, they have other issues... but they are just small and ugly. 

The Reppu can make into a half way decent model.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I wondered about the Helldiver; it did look small.

I've never seen the Avenger, but I think I'd get he Academy one before I bothered with the Farpro. I liked the Helldiver just because of the rockets. I'd rather build the Matchbox, though, to be honest.  (Same with the Buffalo, actually...)

Glad to hear that about the Reppu. What about the Goshikisen? I know the Turbocharger isn't right, but what about the rest of it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Goshikisen is pretty bad. Its not like any of the kits are good... they all suck. Just some suck less. The Myrt is sort of a middle of the road kit. I think the Reppu is a bit better. The Buffalo and Mohawk at least look like a Buffalo and Mohawk. I built those OOTB with just new wheels. The Dauntless is poor but seems to be close to 1/72. The Avenger and Helldiver are tiny. Somehow I recall the Hurricane as being small. The Wildcat might be a bit small. In general, the Japanese planes are a cut above the US planes. The large box kits for the Focke Wulf 189 and Grumman Tigercat are passable. Those may be the beset of the whole lot. 

The best Avenger is the Hasegawa kit. The Academy kit is a rather crude copy of the old Frog kit (like their Wildcat and P-40B).


----------

